

Tell HN: Article titled 'The Viral Me' on YC and startups in GQ magazine - chunkbot

No link to the article in the latest issue of GQ (men's magazine), but if you find yourself by a newsstand, check it out. Some of the startups mentioned include: Teevox, DailyBooth, Rapportive, Swipely and Blippy. It's the best analysis of YC and Silicon Valley startup culture I've read in recent weeks.
======
chunkbot
The article is now available at:

(Article) [http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/201012/viral-
me-s...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/201012/viral-me-silicon-
valley-social-networking-devin-friedman)

(Single-page/printable version): [http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-
issues/201012/viral-me-s...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-
issues/201012/viral-me-silicon-valley-social-networking-devin-
friedman?printable=true)

